

Elon Musk buys 1,416,000 Shares of TESLA Motors - entrepreneurial
http://www.gurufocus.com/news/136004/tesla-motors-inc-tsla-ceo-elon-musk-buys-1416000-shares

======
jfdi
... hinting at an upcoming IPO ?

